# Serviced Apartments in Dubai



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Got to say this is a great froum for people moving to Dubai. I am looking for a serviced Apartment in Bur Dubai area when I arrive. Only requirement is theres basic cooking facilities and high speed internet. I am looking to pay for each month stay at a time as this will only be for the short term until I find something more permanent. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

not sure if you would be able to get good net speeds in any hotel apartment here
In Bur Dubai, there are quite a few hotel partments. I stayed in Golden Sands for a few weeks, but the net speed was worse than crap


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

There are many in Bur Dubai and Deira with reasonable internet speed. Check out booking.com for "Dubai" and use the filter "apartments". The rates are very low at the moment because it is soooooooooooooo hot!


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello, here are some hotel apartment in burdubai where some of our guests stayed.
Just google to see their website as im not allowed to post the link.

1.) Ramee HOtel Apartment 2 - Tel no. 04-355 3344


2.) Pearl Residence Hotel - tel no. 04-355 8111

3.) Premier Hotel Apt.- tel no. 04-359 9545

4.) Golden Sands 5 - tel no. 04-355 55 53

5.) London Creek Hotel - tel no. 04-355 5444


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

chay14ph said:


> Hello, here are some hotel apartment in burdubai where some of our guests stayed.
> Just google to see their website as im not allowed to post the link.
> 
> 1.) Ramee HOtel Apartment 2 - Tel no. 04-355 3344
> ...


I stayed in Golden Sands 5. One single 256 or 512 kbps internet connection *for all* the guests (from their rooms - not sure if the business center connection was faster)


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I will spend sometime on the internet searching through the recommendations. If anyone else has any other suggestions please post.


----------

